# DRAM LED



## Naitaslan (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi
So my brother bought a new pc in november 2019 and till feburary  it was working correctly but one day for no reason it wouldn't boot and dram led lighted up. So we send his ram back to manufacturer and they gave us new ram but the same thing is happening. Any ideas?
His pc:
AMD ryzen 3 1200(was planned to upgrade)
Gigabyte B450 AORUS ELITE
Gigabyte GeFroce 1660ti
Ballistix Ballistix Sport LT DDR4, 16 GB,3000MHz, CL15 (BLS2K8G4D30AESBK)
SilentiumPC Vero L2 600W


----------



## lsevald (Mar 28, 2020)

Have you tried to clear cmos? You could also try one RAM stick at a time.


----------



## Naitaslan (Mar 28, 2020)

Yes I tried both of them before and after sending them back and nothing seems to work. ;/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2020)

B450 aorus elite can be finicky with memory, is it on the qvl list? Also is the board under warranty still? Maybe a mobo RMA is in order


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 28, 2020)

Naitaslan said:


> Hi
> So my brother bought a new pc in november 2019 and till feburary  it was working correctly but one day for no reason it wouldn't boot and dram led lighted up. So we send his ram back to manufacturer and they gave us new ram but the same thing is happening. Any ideas?



1.  Bought assembled or bought the parts and built ... just want to make sure as you sent RAM back to RAM manufacturer rather than system builder.

2.  If you bought it built, get them on the phone and have them walk you through the troubles hooting process.

3.  Ram in 2nd and 4th slots to right of CPU ?

4.  Three reasons why I don't like using the low budget chipsets:

a)  Typically substandard audio and LAN subsystems ... Old ALC 892 used here...ALC 1220 standard
b)  Limited storage / other options
c)  Weak troubleshooting capabilities in the way of troubleshooting LED trouble lights of diagnostic code LCDs.

5.  CPU Fan power / rpm sensor cable plugged on 

6.  Paperclip tested the PSU ?


----------



## Naitaslan (Mar 28, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> 1.  Bought assembled or bought the parts and built ... just want to make sure as you sent RAM back to RAM manufacturer rather than system builder.
> 
> 2.  If you bought it built, get them on the phone and have them walk you through the troubles hooting process.
> 
> ...


 
Okey so:
1. Bought the parts.
2. Doesn't matter  bec 1
3. Yes it is
4. Always more knowledge
5 and 6 i need to ask him to check that out and let you know later on.



AlienIsGOD said:


> B450 aorus elite can be finicky with memory, is it on the qvl list? Also is the board under warranty still? Maybe a mobo RMA is in order


It is not listed but many people said they work for them and sticks were for a good price so we decided to go for them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 28, 2020)

AlienIsGOD said:


> B450 aorus elite can be finicky with memory, is it on the qvl list? Also is the board under warranty still? Maybe a mobo RMA is in order



Ga boards tend to be tempermental with ram acriss the board.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 28, 2020)

Naitaslan said:


> Gigabyte B450 AORUS ELITE


Have you ever updated BIOS on that thing? Initially the 400-series AORUS boards were awful with memory. My x470 Ultra Gaming used to freeze on older firmware versions w/ my Vulkan Z DDR4-3000.
I think only on F41 and up it became adequately stable.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Have you ever updated BIOS on that thing? Initially the 400-series AORUS boards were awful with memory. My x470 Ultra Gaming used to freeze on older firmware versions w/ my Vulkan Z DDR4-3000.
> I think only on F41 and up it became adequately stable.


I also own the board in question and am, guess I'm lucky that even on bios f5 my team group vulcan t-force ran fine with xmp on. I'm on F50a atm but for other users there are plenty of improvements in the last 7 or 8 for the aorus elite


----------



## Naitaslan (Mar 28, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Have you ever updated BIOS on that thing? Initially the 400-series AORUS boards were awful with memory. My x470 Ultra Gaming used to freeze on older firmware versions w/ my Vulkan Z DDR4-3000.
> I think only on F41 and up it became adequately stable.


How can I update bios in other way than traveling to him with my own ram and hope that they will work? Because i don't think he ever updated bios apart grom that one time when we built it.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 28, 2020)

Just make him clear CMOS so it'll revert back to JEDEC profile instead of XMP. This way he can use his PC normally.
Afterwards he needs to download the latest firmware from Gigabyte's product page, and simply copy it to a formatted USB drive.
Few notes, though:
1) If his current version is below F40, he first has to update to F40, and then go on with the latest version.
2) I don't remember the exact version, but I think it was on F31, I had trouble updating from USB. Had to use a separate small FAT32 partition on my SSD as a workaround.
3) After updating and rebooting it's recommended to clear CMOS once again, and redo all settings
4) any overclocking/fan profiles will be erased.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 28, 2020)

Bios f32 is what is needed 1st along with EC firmware update tool


----------



## Naitaslan (Mar 28, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Just make him clear CMOS so it'll revert back to JEDEC profile instead of XMP. This way he can use his PC normally.
> Afterwards he needs to download the latest firmware from Gigabyte's product page, and simply copy it to a formatted USB drive.
> Few notes, though:
> 1) If his current version is below F40, he first has to update to F40, and then go on with the latest version.
> ...


So you think that he didn't clear CMOS correctly? And if he would did it correctly it would boot?


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 28, 2020)

Naitaslan said:


> So you think that he didn't clear CMOS correctly? And if he would did it correctly it would boot?


There is no "correct" way to clear CMOS. Only one way - drain power to CMOS. 
Just to be on the 100% sure side, make him unplug the power, press the power button for a few seconds, take out the CMOS battery and wait a minute or so before putting it back.
BTW, have you tried his RAM in another PC? Or have you tested his PC with a known good DDR4 stick(s)?


----------



## Naitaslan (Mar 28, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> There is no "correct" way to clear CMOS. Only one way - drain power to CMOS.
> Just to be on the 100% sure side, make him unplug the power, press the power button for a few seconds, take out the CMOS battery and wait a minute or so before putting it back.
> BTW, have you tried his RAM in another PC? Or have you tested his PC with a known good DDR4 stick(s)?


The problem is we live on different towns and i never had time to test it with mine and current situation and restrictions aren't making things easier.


----------

